# Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro Cigar Review - Connecticut with legs



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I love Rocky Patel cigars. This cigar is smooth cigar not bland at all. Most Connecticuts have that lighter flavor but this one has some nice subtl...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro Cigar Review - Connecticut with legs


----------

